# Winter Operations on the SJR&P



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

This past weekend we had our first winter operations of the season. The main purpose was to move equipment that was out on the railroad to their winter storage. 


Operating in the winter poses some interesting challenges. Like a real railroad switches freeze up and sometimes the cars take a little extra shoving to get them to roll properly. All in all a lot of fun.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/239593...7346/show/

Perhaps others can share their experience in winter operations.

Stan Ames
http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice slide show-thanks for sharing. Just the right amount of snow The track clearing crew did a good job--no "bigfoot" prints in the photos. 

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa, great photos!!!!!!!!! 
Dave


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Stan, 

nice scenery in the snow, must say! 
U have some nice structures and quite an impressing train....my dealer hasnt bachmann tanks for long now...***grumble 
My experiences in winter are fine despite one thing: 
working with -1°C air and say +1° on ground (the days with some melting and in the evening it freezes) makes an ice-layer on the tracks within 2 seconds while plowing. 
When plowing works and u are fast enough all is ok. But standing still gives u no chance---not even to drive back out. 

Greetings 

Frank


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That was a great slideshow. You layout looks beautiful in the winter. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics Stan, and a very attractive layout!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a very nice slideshow. The layout looks great in winter! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By coyote97 on 14 Dec 2009 11:43 AM 
Hi Stan, 

nice scenery in the snow, must say! 
U have some nice structures and quite an impressing train....my dealer hasnt bachmann tanks for long now...***grumble 
My experiences in winter are fine despite one thing: 
working with -1°C air and say +1° on ground (the days with some melting and in the evening it freezes) makes an ice-layer on the tracks within 2 seconds while plowing. 
When plowing works and u are fast enough all is ok. But standing still gives u no chance---not even to drive back out. 

Greetings 

Frank Frank and others 

Thanks for the complements. We really enjoy winter operations when the snow debth allows it to occur and would be interested in the experience of other Large Scale modelers who operate in the winter.

You are very correct about the track icing up. Our layout is powered by DCC and our locomotives have on board power storage. The DCC signal has no problem getting through the ice but power transfer is effectively stopped. Most days we can use locomotives with capasitance backup but on really icy days the locomotives with on board battery backup work better.

The other problem we have faced is with track. The ties under AristoCraft turnouts are unfortunately very brittle in the cold and repairs are often needed.

Still looking for a snow plow that works in New England wet snow.

Stan


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.flankers-site.co.uk/moscow_2006_files/day_01_014.jpg



THAT will solve the problem with the SNOW.

Frank


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I try plowing snow every winter and I would guess I have success about a fourth of the time. My locomotives and Arsito snow plow are stored in my back porch on tracks that run out to my layout. Frequently we get wet snow that slowly turns to icy stuff that I cannot plow through. I usually clear the tracks by hand, make sure my locos and plow can make it around the layout and then wait for the next snow fall. If we get snow without ice I'm in luck, if I have time to get out and plow and don't have to go to work. If I have to go to work conditions might not be good by the time i get home. In which case I clear things and wait for the next snow. So, about one out of every four snow falls will be something I can plow and it makes it all worth it. 
Bob in southwest Michigan


----------

